# @Phil: Element Wippe - Ersatz?



## drul (23. September 2004)

Hallo,

es wird immer schwerer, für ein älteres Element das auf 80mm Federweg vorne ausgelegt ist überhaupt eine adäquate Federgabel zu finden (siehe mein anderer Thread).

Jetzt mal angenommen, ich entdecke plötzlich, dass in meiner Hinterbauwippe ein Riss ist und sie ausgetauscht werden muss ;-) - könnte ich dann auch eine Wippe aus einem neueren Modell als Ersatzteil einbauen, die mir hinten mehr Federweg als die vorh. 90mm gibt und es dadurch ermöglicht, dass ich - wie bei den aktuellen Elements - vorne eine 100mm Gabel einbauen kann?

Oder ist das eine Milchmädchenrechnung??

Wenn möglich, auf welche Kosten müsste ich mich für einen Tausch de Wippe einstellen (ja ich weiß das muss ein Händler sagen, jetz mal nur ganz grob)?

Danke
drul


----------



## Nihil Baxter (23. September 2004)

Sollte man tatsächlich eine neuere Wippe verbauen können (wenn überhaupt, dann nur die Wippe bis 2003, weil danach industriegelagert), so hat dies keinerlei Einfluss auf die Gabelkompatiblität. Das Element hat erst ab 2002 größer dimensionierte Oberrohre, so das auch Gabeln bis 100 mm verbaut werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (23. September 2004)

@nihil baxter:
??? Das versteh ich aus 2 Gründen nicht:

1) für die älteren Elements werden Gabeln bis maximal 80mm Federweg empfohlen. Der Grund dafür - Phil korrigiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege - ist dass die Lenkgeometrie naturgemäß bei Einbau einer längeren Gabel zu träge wird.
Und natürlich sollte die gesamte Fahrwerksabstimmung in sich ausgewogen sein.

2) Was hat die Dimensionierung des Oberrohrs mit der Federgabel zu tun? Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen (Phil?) dass die neueren Element-jahrgänge eine Geometrie-Anpassung erfahren haben (steilerer Lenkkopfwinkel und entsprechende Hinterbauanpassung über Federwegserhöhung - bzw. andere Wippe) die das Verbauen von 100mm-Gabeln ermöglicht, ohne dass man sich fühlt wie auf einem Chopper.

klärt mich doch bitte auf, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte


----------



## Nihil Baxter (23. September 2004)

Dies erklärt warum man nur 80 mm Gabeln verbauen sollte: http://forum.bikeaction.de/viewtopic.php?t=235&highlight=
Deswegen ein dickeres Oberrohr. Ob RM auch an der Geometrie etwas geändert hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ist aber für dich eher irrelevant, da du ja eh nur 80 mm fahren kannst (siehe Link oben). Aber hierzu sollte sich besser Phil äußern.


----------



## drul (24. September 2004)

Oops - das ändert natürlich die Sachlage!

Wieviel Elements mit Bomber Z1 habe ich in den Jahren damals rumkurven sehen, und damit sind sie Hardcore gefahren weil das Wort Freeride noch keiner gekannt hat ...

thanks


----------



## Alexeus (24. September 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> Oops - das ändert natürlich die Sachlage!
> 
> Wieviel Elements mit Bomber Z1 habe ich in den Jahren damals rumkurven sehen, und damit sind sie Hardcore gefahren weil das Wort Freeride noch keiner gekannt hat ...
> 
> thanks



Es gab auch mal ein Element DH (hinten mit 100 mm Federweg).
Hat ein Kumpel von mir.
War damals (1998) mit ner Z1 mit 100 mm ausgestattet.
Das lief eben vor 6 Jahren unter dem Begriff "Downhill"


----------



## Thomas Sommer (25. September 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Dies erklärt warum man nur 80 mm Gabeln verbauen sollte: http://forum.bikeaction.de/viewtopic.php?t=235&highlight=
> Deswegen ein dickeres Oberrohr. Ob RM auch an der Geometrie etwas geändert hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ist aber für dich eher irrelevant, da du ja eh nur 80 mm fahren kannst (siehe Link oben). Aber hierzu sollte sich besser Phil äußern.




Da steht doch: Die Schweißverbindung  k a n n  ermüden, muß sie aber
nicht. Die größere Belastung resultiert aus dem größeren Hebelarm der 
längeren Gabel. Dafür ist aber nicht nur der Federweg entscheident sondern
auch die Einbaulänge. Eine Gabel könnte nur 80mm Fw haben aber trotzdem so lang wie eine mit 100 mm sein. Ich glaub nicht, das die 20mm mehr
Hebelweg auf ca. 420mm Länge, die die Gabel hat, viel ausmachen.
(oder muß man sogar den Hebelarm bis zum Boden rechnen, dann würde
es prozentual noch weniger ausmachen)
Gleichzeitig werden durch den größeren Federweg ja auch Kräfte von 
Bodenunebenheiten besser geschluckt und die Belastung für den Rahmen 
wird wieder geringer...

Thomas


----------



## Nihil Baxter (25. September 2004)

Es wird ja auch niemandem befohlen, eine 80 mm Gabel zu verbauen. Mutige Zeitgenossen können auch 100 mm oder mehr nehmen. Ich persönlich würde mich aber nicht über die Empfehlungen des Herstellers hinwegsetzen. Der wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben...


----------



## drul (25. September 2004)

ja wie gesagt - 100mm sind an einem (alten) Element eigentlich sowieso ein Stilbruch, den sie machen seine legendäre Wendigkeit/Handlichkeit zunichte.

Jetzt bin ich aber doch wieder beim Thema Rahmengeometrie: die aktuellen Elements haben außer dem strikt auf CC Race ausgelegten Sc alle vorne 100mm Federweg.

Hallohallohallo Phil, was ist die Erklärung? haben die Elements eine Geometrieveränderung erfahren???


----------



## Nihil Baxter (25. September 2004)

Ich kann die Frage zwar nicht beantworten, aber ich fahre ein 2003er Element Signature mit einer 80 mm Duke Race. Ich kann diesen Federweg ohne Einschränkungen weiterempfehlen...


----------



## drul (25. September 2004)

Hi Nihil
ja, mehr will ich net, wenn schon, dann gleich ein anderes Bike. Will mich aber irgenwie nicht von meinem Element trennen, es ist einfach immer noch zuu geil und einfach Kult.

Mann, echt schwierig. Im Moment überleg ich zwischen Fox RLT80 und MZ Marathon S o. SL mit 85mm

???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (25. September 2004)

Mehr ist auch eigentlich nicht nötig. Die Fox bzw. die MZ sind beides wirklich gute Gabeln...du mußt entscheiden. Aber Ein Rocky würde ich nie hergeben!


----------



## drul (26. September 2004)

nie hergeben - stimmt.

Außer vieleicht für ein neues Rocky!?

studiere gerade Element / ETSX / Slayer und nachdem ich heute wieder bei Sauwetter eine Super-Waldrunde gedreht habe und froh war dass ich keine 14kg unter mir hatte mit sturem Geradeausdrang, kann es eigentlich nur wieder ein Element sein (von den neuen mit 100mm v/h und Industrielagern - feine Sache) oder ein ETSX aber ich weiß net ob ichs wirklich brauche denn ich bin eh kein vertical junkie. dazu bin ich zu vorsichtig, ich erfreu mich lieber dran dass ich irgendwo selbst hochgekommen bin und danach bergab schöne Trails ggf. mit Anliegern, Mulden, vielleicht ein kleiner Jump...
Und das kann mein Element mit hinten 90 und vorne 55 auch schon supergut.

Klar, das ETSX kann beides, aber es gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so gut. Und ich weiß nicht ob man ich der Typ bin der dann während der Tour die Federwege verstellt, ständig Lockouts bedient etc.

Halt mich für verrückt dass ich ständig mit anderen Ideen komme, aber dasist halt so wenn man erstmal ans Überlegen geht was man aus seinem alten Bike machen könnte.  

Werde mich jetzt mal bei den Händlern umhören was es so an 2004er Modellen von Element und ETSX so gibt und was man dafür so hinlegen darf, dan seh ich weiter. Eilt ja net (sagt der Kopf)


----------



## Catsoft (27. September 2004)

Hallo!
Ich würde auch bis einschließlich dem 03er Jahrgang 80mm verbauen (und hab das auch getan). Das Rad ist herrlich wendig und spielerisch zu bewegen. Im 04er Element 70 hab ich eine 100er Gabel. Durch die Geometrieänderung mit den 100mm hinten ist der Lenkwinkel genau so wie bei 2003er mit 80.


----------



## Alexeus (27. September 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich würde auch bis einschließlich dem 03er Jahrgang 80mm verbauen (und hab das auch getan). Das Rad ist herrlich wendig und spielerisch zu bewegen. Im 04er Element 70 hab ich eine 100er Gabel. Durch die Geometrieänderung mit den 100mm hinten ist der Lenkwinkel genau so wie bei 2003er mit 80.



Also die 2003er Elements hatten ja auch schon 95 mm hinten.
Ich hab meins mit ner 100er Marzocchi Marathon S und finde das Fahrverhalten auch sehr gut.


----------



## drul (3. Oktober 2004)

Hi Folks,
habe mir am Freitag eine Marathon SL 85mm in weiß bestellt und freu mich schon drauf.
Tests haben meine Entscheidung bestätigt und nach guten Erfahrungen bleib ich gern bei den Azurri.

Passt außerdem bestimmt supi zur rotweßen Teamlackierung.

Fotos und Fahrberichte folgen


----------

